
Introduction to Microeconomics - badcreature
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vss3nofHpZI
======
x220
I was thrilled when I took my first microeconomics class in college. Rarely
have I ever been so interested in something which I previously thought was
boring and useless.

I agree with Spolsky when he writes that programmers really should understand
microeconomics so that they know what affects their worth in their labor
market. I see programmers too often contradict principles in microeconomics
which have been demonstrated (and depending on who you ask, proven) time and
time again, such as when programmers say that more programmers entering the
industry will _raise_ salaries, not lower them, as you would expect in every
other labor market when all other factors are held constant.

